# Oil in #1 Spark Plug Chamber



## Superman27 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ive done research on this problem and have been told to change the valve cover gasket and the spark plug chamber gaskets.

Today i researched some more and found that since its the #1 chamber that it could be a piston ring problem.

comments?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Superman27 said:


> Ive done research on this problem and have been told to change the valve cover gasket and the spark plug chamber gaskets.
> 
> Today i researched some more and found that since its the #1 chamber that it could be a piston ring problem.
> 
> comments?


is the oil on the cylinder side of the plug or the valve cover side of the plug? if its on the valve cover side, replace the valve cover gasket. its allowing oil to get by it and into the spark plug tube.


----------



## Superman27 (Dec 15, 2005)

Its in the spark plug chamber outside of the valve cover.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats an easy fix then. just replace the spark plug tube seals when you replace the valve cover gasket. dont forget to use a spot of silicone at the cam ends on the valve cover gasket.


----------

